# book about terriers



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Even though this is a GSD forum, I know many of you have and are knowledgeable about other breeds. I am looking for a good general book about terrier behavior/training. Does anyone know of one? Thanks.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Well they have good books on all the different terrier breeds, I have great books on both my JRT and my Cairns, while terriers are similar in their behaviors, there are still differences unique to each breed, if you have a preference for a particular breed of terrier I would buy a book specific to that breed, my Cairns and JRT's are distinctly different dogs, though they share the same tenacity and drive.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

This is a good book about JRT's...
Amazon.com: The Jack Russell Terrier: Courageous Companion (Howell's Best of Breed Library) (9780876051955): Catherine Romaine Brown: Books

Also the JRTCA website has lots of good info about training, behavior, etc.
Jack Russell Terrier: Advice: Home

It's JRT specific - although a lot can be applied to other terriers (and dogs in general).


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you. My foster is all-terrier, but a mixed breed. I do believe she has some JRT though, so that is a good place to start.


----------

